# ruff wear bark'n boots



## rice8702 (Apr 12, 2010)

Has anyone tried these and liked them? I have a male Vizsla that is about 1 year old. What size would be good for him.

Today we went out for a brief hike. It was on an old closed down road and on the trail. He was running really hard and when we got home we noticed he had raw spots on his paws. 

These boots are getting good reviews on hunting forums but I was wondering what size is right for a Vizsla.

thanks for your help.


----------



## deeandjay (Feb 8, 2011)

We were interested in ruff wear boots but ended up purchasing Woof Hoofs instead because they posted a size chart on their website. The link below is the chart we used to order Zuko's boots (8 months old). We ordered an XL because he's slightly bigger than a large. The soles of the boots cover his paw pads and even though there's wiggle room in that area, the Velcro laces help in keeping the boots in place. The chart will show you what you need to measure; hopefully, ruff wear boots has an equivalent size chart!

http://www.woofhoofs.com/Product.html


----------



## barretts87 (Apr 24, 2011)

I actually just bought these for my V and they are awesome! At first she was less than thrilled to wear them, but after trying them out and realizing that its easier to walk through stickers and such she loves them (although she still "prances" when she wears them, its adorable). Abby is almost 40 pounds and is about 5 months old, I ordered the Medium and they seem to fit her pretty well with a little room for growing. They do have a size chart but I didn't measure her paws because I knew she still has some growing left to do. Definitely get them though, they are awesome and very well made. Definitely worth the $60 I spent on them through REI.


----------

